# TRIFECTA: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T Intake, by MPFabs



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

TRIFECTA: Clean air never sounded so good. We recently developed full calibration support for the MPFabs intake system for the Gen1 Cruze, and now offer support for it with all of our product tiers (including Advantage).


_*Click image for video*_

Most of the time we spent on the dyno was verifying the air metering accuracy under various loads, but we also recorded this pull so people could get an idea of what it sounds like!

See full write up here: TRIFECTA: MPFabs Cold Air Intake for 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze and 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Limited 1.4T Hardware Support Notification (18-0920-00)

Related TRIFECTA Gen 1 Cruze 1.4T Articles:

TRIFECTA: Test results of Racer X LUJ/LUV intake manifold

TRIFECTA: Now serving 60 lb/hr fuel injectors for your 1.4T (LUJ/LUV)

Find out what our customers are saying about TRIFECTA:

https://www.trifectaperformance.com/testimonials/


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Dyno graph/numbers?


----------

